# How many bowel movements per day after a colectomy?



## 30yrsofcrohn's

I'm scheduled for a subtotal colectomy on July 13th and yesterday I went in for a flex-sigmoidoscopy to measure how much of my lower bowel will be attached to my small bowel and I was told that the stricture nearest my rectum was 28 cm so the surgeon tattooed my colon at 23 cm.  My concern now is this:  how will this surgery affect my quality of life.  I am frightened by reading all the horror stories about constant diarrhea and I'm scared.

Right now, I enjoy a very active lifestyle and my job requires me to be able to travel.  I barely stay at my desk during a nine hour day and if I have to be constantly running to the bathroom with diarrhea would be the worst.

I asked the Dr. yesterday if I will have enough colon left if it is attached with 23cm to my small bowel to allow good bowel function and he hemmed and hawed and wouldn't give me a straight answer.  This Dr. is NOT the surgeon who will be performing my laproscopic surgery but another colon rectal surgeon.

I am beyond upset!!!  I can't sleep at night worrying that I'm going to be debilitated after this surgery.  I have suffered for many years with crohn's and  since I been on Remicade, (five years), I've been living pretty much in remission.  I was hospitalized with anemia in February and high grade dysplasia was found, along with three strictures during a colonoscopy.  I'm very depressed and would feel so much better if I can talk to someone who went through a similar situation and can tell me that at some point, they were able to have a normal life with good bowel function.

It seems like every time I talk to a physician about my concerns i get the standard reply, "Everybody is different, and you may have anywhere from 5 
BM's a day to 15 BM's a day.  OMG!!! http://www.crohnsforum.com/images/smilies/sign0085.gif


----------



## Jennifer

Now I haven't had this type of resection done but there are ways around repeat bathroom trips (Lomotil comes to mind). From looking up your procedure on google I found that other people who've done it say that a low residue/BRAT diet is best along with smaller and more frequent meals rather than the usual 3 per day along with a food diary so you can avoid foods that you know wont work (like fiber etc). One person even said that they take a laxative to stay regular. So far very few of them have said that it never goes back to normal. The amount of time will be different for everyone though.


----------



## David

I can understand your concern   I see you requested additional support but don't have any insight.  However, I changed the title of your thread to be a little more descriptive and to hopefully catch the eyes of more people who might have some insight for you.  I hope you don't mind!


----------



## 30yrsofcrohn's

*Thankful*

I appreciate you and your reply!


----------



## gmm

heya 30yrs

 im in the same position here as all the local hospital here wants to do to me is the same op or leave me with a bag,   none of which ill accept as i only have one specific area affecting me at the site of a hemicolectomy,  from the reply i got back from someone in here  the short large bowel op was not a good outcome  as i was told the person who had it done was left a prisoner of the house, to me  that is a backwards step, can only say    do what you think is best for yourself and what would suit your lifestyle,     im having to wait for the next appointment to see whether they will cut out the affected part of me only     or if not   to ask them where i can get it done
     good luck to you  on the outcome


----------



## Switalski

Dear 30yearsofcrohn's,

High grade dysplasia is nothing to fool around with. Based on my own history of low grade dysplasia and surgery, I have have been thinking a lot about what do do if the dysplasia comes back. Obviously, each person has to do what is right for him or her, but my own conclusion is that removing the diseased portion of your colon is a lesser price to pay than suffering through cancer. I have peace of mind knowing that the bad portion of my colon is gone. This alone, makes up for any inconveniences. Moreover, who is to say you will have bad side effects. Personally, I think your body is much better off with the dysplasia gone and will react accordingly.  My two cents.


----------



## 30yrsofcrohn's

Switalski said:


> Dear 30yearsofcrohn's,
> 
> High grade dysplasia is nothing to fool around with. Based on my own history of low grade dysplasia and surgery, I have have been thinking a lot about what do do if the dysplasia comes back. Obviously, each person has to do what is right for him or her, but my own conclusion is that removing the diseased portion of your colon is a lesser price to pay than suffering through cancer. I have peace of mind knowing that the bad portion of my colon is gone. This alone, makes up for any inconveniences. Moreover, who is to say you will have bad side effects. Personally, I think your body is much better off with the dysplasia gone and will react accordingly.  My two cents.


I have been thinking more and more about this and at this point I really don't have a choce! I would hate to put surgery off and then find out later than I developed colon cancer and you are absolutely right, it`s a small price to pay!  I'm just really afraid of having surgery and I'm afraid of having to be tied to the toilet for life.  I talked to the nurse on Friday and she alleviated some of my fears by telling me that the Dr.'s notes indicate that he is planning on resectioning my colon and not removing ALL of it.  She said I won'tcbe debilitated and the pain will be very controlled with a morphine drip and after I'm released I'll go home with Norco so she said try not to worry cause I'm in good hands.  She also said that this surgeon was very very good and If she had a family member that had to have surgery shexwould want him to do it!  I feel somewhat relieved but until it's all ovet and done I know I'm going to be apprehensive.

Thanks so much I really appreciate all the support I can get!


----------



## Switalski

Nothing wrong with being apprehensive. Just remember to get up and walk as much as you can after the surgery.  Walking makes you feel better and helps wake up your bowels.  The morphine will make you constipated as will other pain meds, but milk of magnesia, which is pretty mild, will get things moving again once you get home.  Good luck, and let us know how the surgery goes.


----------



## 30yrsofcrohn's

Switalski said:


> Nothing wrong with being apprehensive. Just remember to get up and walk as much as you can after the surgery.  Walking makes you feel better and helps wake up your bowels.  The morphine will make you constipated as will other pain meds, but milk of magnesia, which is pretty mild, will get things moving again once you get home.  Good luck, and let us know how the surgery goes.


I will definately get up and start moving and thank you so much for your support.


----------



## cal1

Wow, nothing much to add from me unfortunately except it appears you and I have been dealing with Crohns for the same number of years. My first surgery was nearly 30 years to the day.  I wish you the absolute best of luck.


----------



## Heather_D

Unfortunately I think everyone is different.  I didin't have the same surgery, however I had two resections, the larger one being the iliocolic and the smaller being a rectosigmoid resection.  At first I was a little concerned as I seemed to go to the bathroom quite frequently, however I am at much more normal level now.  I would say 3 - 5 times a day depending on what I eat.  If I controled my diet a bit more it would probably be better.  I'm also only 3 months out from surgery, it was on March 22nd, so it may continue to get better as time goes on.  Guess only time will tell.  Hope the surgery brings you relief and actually makes your life better.  It has certainly given me my life back.  Good luck!


----------



## Franny999

Every one is different I.'m afraid and it's pretty impossible to guess what the effects will be. I'm on this forum because my son has crohns but my daughter had 3/4 of her colon removed due to cancer so I can give some advice re the question. Her bowel ( what's left of it) functions  really well and apart from some dodgy bouts it's pretty normal. Her surgeon was however very surprised that she didn't have diarrhoea on a regular basis. She's a teacher so definitely has an active life without it causing problems.


----------



## drewsphere

There are many factors that go into how many bowel movements you'll have after surgery. Diet, exercise, state of IBD all go into the equation and everyone reacts in a slightly different way. 

I had a total Colectomy done about 2.5 yrs ago with a J-pouch put in with section of small intestine. Docs said that with this kind of surgery, it takes about a year to fully stabilize your bowel habits, so don't be discouraged if it doesn't happen right away. My doctor said to expect up to 6 BM a day because you don't reabsorb fluids as well without a colon. 

Good luck, being scared is completely normal but having friends and family to lean on helps a ton!


----------

